# Falling Fuel Prices?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

While this article says it looks for fuel prices to fall, it says natural gas prices are about to make a marked increase and how it will affect grain production.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...orn_production/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I would hope that a rise in the price of natural gas price wouldn't cause an increase in fertilizer prices. The low natural gas price sure hasn't lowered the price of fertilizer. But of course I'm sure it will rise just because. However except for that I'm hoping natural gas will rise as my dad gets quite a bit of royalty payments for the gas wells on our land.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

As long as we have $7 corn I wouldn't hold my breath while waiting for fertilizer prices to come down.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_Exactly!_

_They will charge what ever they can.If corn is high they will charge more.If NG price is low they will just have more profits.Not enough compitition in fertilizer industry._

_MONOPOLY_


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well......WTH happened to the falling fuel prices!

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Cant understand why CNG would be rising? They've basically "struck gold" (or maybe I should say "struck gas") here in PA. You'd think supply would be exceeding demand and there would be ample competition to LOWER CNG prices.
Seems like another case of "the world turned up side down" !!


----------

